# Wanted Space Marines



## Commander Nemesis (Jan 28, 2012)

Hello Heretics,
I am starting my 1st Army of Space Marines (Ultramarines)
I am in California for shipping purposes, it is very expensive and am looking for any way to save money. Especially with the new prices going up.
Thank you


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

your best bet for cheap marines is to buy AOBR models (while you still can) you can get alot of usefull marines for quite a low price. Or trawl ebay for people dumping a space marine army.


----------

